
Dwarf Planet Ceres Has a Secret Saltwater Ocean - khartig
https://gizmodo.com/dwarf-planet-ceres-has-a-secret-saltwater-ocean-1844685330m_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_source=twitter
======
ksaj
The link goes to 404. Here's a working link: [https://gizmodo.com/dwarf-
planet-ceres-has-a-secret-saltwate...](https://gizmodo.com/dwarf-planet-ceres-
has-a-secret-saltwater-ocean-1844685330)

